# 2005 maxima headlight help



## newby4 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a passenger side headlight out but when I went to take a look under the hood I realized it was a big job. I thought I would jjust try and run with the fog lamp for a couple of days until I could get started. But no fog lamp and no headlight. Are they wired where fog lamp runs off of the same circuit and if one is out both are out? Or might this be a fuse problem? cant find the head lamp fuse looked in box under hood and inside car also. Has anyone complianed of a wiring problem with 05 maxima? HELP afraid to pay 80 bucs an hour to have nissan tear into this over a headlight..... But im not sure i am ready to do it myself.........


----------

